# Husband left me with nothing



## Need to move on (Dec 15, 2020)

My husband of ten yrs went out one night didnt come home and wouldn't answer my calls. Come to find out he cheated and lied not the first time! I want a divorce and i keep asking him for one but he ignores me amd blocks me! How do i move on and get over unless agree to divorce which he can have it all, but unless we i dont have money for lawyer and divorce i need help


----------



## Need to move on (Dec 15, 2020)

Need to move on said:


> My husband of ten yrs went out one night didnt come home and wouldn't answer my calls. Come to find out he cheated and lied not the first time! I want a divorce and i keep asking him for one but he ignores me amd blocks me! How do i move on and get over unless agree to divorce which he can have it all, but unless we i dont have money for lawyer and divorce i need help


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

For what reasons do you want the divorce? Do you need financial support from your husband ? Do you have kids? Do you want a portion of your marital assets, home, cars, business? Is there any assets you gained and grew together as a married couple ? 

Are any of your assets, or your husband's ability to pay support, sufficient enough to attract a lawyer to do the work for payment from the proceeds ?


----------



## Need to move on (Dec 15, 2020)

TJW said:


> For what reasons do you want the divorce? Do you need financial support from your husband ? Do you have kids? Do you want a portion of your marital assets, home, cars, business? Is there any assets you gained and grew together as a married couple ?
> 
> Are any of your assets, or your husband's ability to pay support, sufficient enough to attract a lawyer to do the work for payment from the proceeds ?


He makes more money and always the money maker but i would walk away with nothing just to get it over! We didnt or dont have amything really worth value he didnt let me have acess to anything of his money so i just want to walk away! If i had money and was able to i would want him to pay for me to get on feet he left me homless but i dont i just wish to end it all and and move on but he will not speak to me


----------



## Need to move on (Dec 15, 2020)

Need to move on said:


> He makes more money and always the money maker but i would walk away with nothing just to get it over! We didnt or dont have amything really worth value he didnt let me have acess to anything of his money so i just want to walk away! If i had money and was able to i would want him to pay for me to get on feet he left me homless but i dont i just wish to end it all and and move on but he will not speak to me


My reason for divorce is we are not for each other amd we both realize it! He has lied and cheated for this whole marriage and i can handle it anymore


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You do need some legal advise, can anyone in your family help you?


----------



## Need to move on (Dec 15, 2020)

Diana7 said:


> You do need some legal advise, can anyone in your family help you?


No i have no one


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Need to move on said:


> My husband of ten yrs went out one night didnt come home and wouldn't answer my calls. Come to find out he cheated and lied not the first time! I want a divorce and i keep asking him for one but he ignores me amd blocks me! How do i move on and get over unless agree to divorce which he can have it all, but unless we i dont have money for lawyer and divorce i need help


Typically, you can have an initial consultation with a divorce lawyer for free. I would start there.


----------



## StarFires (Feb 27, 2018)

You really might not be as lost and dependent on him for a divorce as you think you are. And you don't need his permission to get a divorce. You don't need him to talk to you.

For one thing, you can look up online how to do a divorce yourself. It can be done without costly lawyers.

Another option is to consult with an attorney to learn what your options are. They can advise you better than anyone here. In most areas, lawyers offer a 1-hour consultation for free. Start calling to find someone to talk to. You don't have to think that you can't get a divorce just because he's the one who earns the money. Most states provide for emergency support judgments that your lawyer can petition the court for, in which case your husband will have to pay you support while the divorce proceedings are in progress if you don't have adequate income. Your lawyer can also file a request for your husband to have to pay your attorney fees if you don't have income.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Go see an attorney. Most give a free consultation. You need to. Badly.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Find out if there is a legal aid society in your area that helps people with little money.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Need to move on said:


> He makes more money and always the money maker but i would walk away with nothing just to get it over!


Do NOT be a fool!

You're going to walk away regardless so at least get what you DESERVE for God's sakes. Stop this nonsense about handing this POS everything just to "get it over with."

Don't be foolish.


----------



## Sukisue1234 (Jan 17, 2018)

Need to move on said:


> My husband of ten yrs went out one night didnt come home and wouldn't answer my calls. Come to find out he cheated and lied not the first time! I want a divorce and i keep asking him for one but he ignores me amd blocks me! How do i move on and get over unless agree to divorce which he can have it all, but unless we i dont have money for lawyer and divorce i need help


Do yourself a favor go to a lawyer and file or file the paper s yourself, do you have children with this narcissus?? Hes doing what they do.


----------



## Sukisue1234 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sukisue1234 said:


> Do yourself a favor go to a lawyer and file or file the paper s yourself, do you have children with this narcissus?? Hes doing what they do.


Did he do this to previous wives or relationship s?? Mine was married this is the 5th time,, if hes not been caught on dating sites and divorced yet,, each wife has the same story with him,, so if this is his past read up on dating a narcissist prepare to be torched good read,, very informative and always helpful insights to their games,


----------

